# Pro Tuner vs Freakshow



## fredocorleone (Mar 26, 2012)

What are your thoughts?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Haven't shot a Freakshow, so I can't honestly 'compare' them, but the Tuner with a Jesse mount is a tough rest to beat. It has fine adjustment for both centershot and height, can be moved back or forwards to minimize the effects of bow torque and has been used by zillions for many, many years. It's surely tried and proven.. :wink:


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

What are your thoughts on the two? You seem to have a pretty good understanding based on your reply in the other thread.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

I have multiple Tuners. One is almost 20 years old and works just as it did when it was shipped from Brite Site and is still on my main target bow. 

But the FreakShow is a better made rest and will be replacing my Tuner shortly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Kade said:


> I have multiple Tuners. One is almost 20 years old and works just as it did when it was shipped from Brite Site and is still on my main target bow.
> 
> But the FreakShow is a better made rest and will be replacing my Tuner shortly.
> 
> ...


Kade, yes the FS is a nice rest, but better than a Tuner? I think that you are going for the colors rather than the design. There have been many changes over the years to the tuner since your Tuner. The micro kliks are .0039" per klik. That is 1/2 the thickness of an .008" blade. I think you did mention that in another of your threads that you wanted something finer than what you had. The verti klik Tuner can be mounted long mount or short mount with out buying anything extra. Is reversible lh or rh. Will accept multiple launching platforms .Any Single hole or two hole blades, 3-D/target head, or the new springy . The FS only will accept their own blade no mater what the cost. 
I do thank you for your support over the years. I'm sure the Tuner served you well.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

I have a AAE freakshow on one of my contender and a Britesite verti klik Tuner on number two contender after useing each one for some time i like the Verti klik Tuner better i can take any blade easy to adjust a is a tough rest to beat. It has fine adjustment for both centershot and height Its the same rest right and left hand. I have a tuner rest that is over 20 years old and works as new.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Ouch, I’m almost afraid to answer—maybe it’s a good thing I’m self-sponsored…..:mg: I have a Tuner (newer vertiklick) on my indoor bow and a Freakshow on my field bow and that’s probably the way they will remain for the foreseeable future. Both rests function very well and both are super easy to set up and adjust, but I personally have more confidence with the FS in a field shooting environment where everything has to remain rock solid. After an earlier incident with my Tuner, I just feel better keeping it on a less “lively” shooting platform.


----------



## proelite06 (Feb 9, 2011)

Made better? You gotta own one to say that. The Freakshow looks like everything else if you ask me especially like the Trophy Taker design wise. At least with the previous model once you unlocked an adjustment you could turn the knob to adjust by hand and lock it back up. The Freakshow you need and allen wrench to un lock and adjust. The blade repeatablitity is its main strength or advantage over other rests imho. I have no idea how good there blades are compared to the Tuner blades, as far as spring steel consistancy and actually the cut (V) consistancy. I have not had a problem with Mike's blades. As long as they are spring steel .010 and there all cut the same I am happy. As long as they are from Brite Site not Best or what ever LAS is selling. Those Stainless blades suck as far as I am concerned. Now if Mike had improved the blade mount so it was more repeatable most people wouldn't be discussing anything. Oh and Mike you messed up going to that square mounting block for the launcher. The old rounded one was the best. Some people have issues with it hitting the back of there hand. I do not. I am sure you have heard that a few times before I do replace all those knobs with allen screws, including the button head phillips that holds the blade on. Some little tweaks make the rest field tough. Some of us are harder on equipment than others. I have used a Tuner for years and years and the one Kade refers too he got from me and I used it for years before he got ahold of it. lol All that said I am considering a change. I am sure you have seen my thread. I don't like the Verti Klik. I think it's ugly and don't want believe it's as strong as other options.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

You don't need to own something before you know you like it better then something else. Did you know that the Carbon Element was better then a Rytera before you bought it? You sure knew the B-Stinger was better then other rods you owned before you owned one :wink: 

I have handled enough of those rest and setup bows with them for people to know that I like it better for me. But like I said there is nothing wrong with a Tuner and I still think they are a great rest. But I will be shooting one shortly. 

As for the blade options. I don't need a ton of options. I need ONE size blade for everything for the most part. Even if I decide to shoot an .08 and .010 blade they have what I need. 

Yes when group tuning I have found before that I needed to be in between clicks. Not often or close to often but it has happened before. 

Mike your rest is awesome. I have always thought that and always will have at least one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

